# 2013 Cruze 1.4L Service Stabilitrak - P0304,P0354, P0300, U0100



## plokie (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello everyone,

My girlfriend has been having intermittent misfires/error codes with her 2013 Cruze 1.4L.

Issues is intermittent. First time it only showed P0304, P0354, P0300 and on dash the service stabilitrak. Since the first time it now also shows U0100 everytime the error happens now.

I can drive for 1 hour and nothing. Next day 15 minute into the drive it starts while driving around 50km/h. Day later nothing again, following day girlfriend starts the car and it starts immediately. I haven't had the chance to look at it while the issue was ongoing - as it happens when she's driving the vehicle alone and it hasn't happened while I've been around/I've been driving it. Weather has been getting slightly below 0 and it has started to snow now (wasn't snowing when issue first came around), vehicle is at 170,000 KM no major work was ever done to it - just basic maintenance.

What I've done so far;
Visually checked negative battery cable - seemed fine. Had car running and tried pulling/moving it around no change. (checked positive just in case same way)
Visually inspected the ignition coils/boot. Looked fine.
Replaced spark plugs - needed to be replaced any way
Checked for vacuum leak - can't find anything
Visually inspected all wiring - looks fine.
Visually inspected ECM/PCM and checked pins/wires on ECM/PCM - looks fine
Visually inspected fuses - looked fine.

I'm considering switching the boot on the coils from cylinder 4 to another but at the same time I'm not really sure what this would accomplish as I'm also getting P0300. On top of that wouldn't I still have the U0100 code? Or could I be getting U0100 code from having a faulty ignition coil?

Really at a loss with such intermittent issues of where to even look as it makes it very difficult to troubleshoot when it is not happening when I'm looking at it.

At this point I'm just hoping it completely breaks/continuously does it so it makes it easier to diagnose....
Any suggestions for next steps?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

IIRC the negative battery cable issue can't be seen from visually inspecting, it's a bad crimp inside the connector. I would spend the $20 or whatever it is and replace it.


----------



## patomartinez10 (Nov 2, 2019)

check for resistance with a volt meter on your secondary coils. should be around ~13k ohms. i would mainly be worried with cylinder 4 as you are getting 304 only, even with a 300 code. my 300 misfire goes away when i turn on the car, and then it converts to 301 (in my case), so i'm assuming the same is happening to your gf's car.

you might also want to check your fuel injector connectors and prongs. your connectors should be getting 12V and the prongs should have roughly same resistance throughout all 4 injectors. based on 354, i'd say you have bad coils, but double check with the tests above.


----------



## karl_cruze14 (Nov 17, 2019)

buy something Japanese and your problems are gone. Make sure it's made in Japan though


----------



## plokie (Nov 12, 2019)

Replaced the negative battery cable now but no idea if it fixed the issue. The issue didn't reappear 4 days in a row before replacing the negative battery cable and it's been 3 days since. Hard to say when the issue was so intermittent


----------



## Scottydont1987! (Jul 28, 2017)

Any news on this. I am having the same problem.


----------

